# برنامج حساب تكاليف تشغيل السيارة سنويا ولكل ميل



## سمير شربك (23 مايو 2010)

برنامج حساب تكاليف تشغيل السيارة سنويا ولكل ميل 

اي تطبيقات آلة حاسبة 

وجدته لقسم السيارات هدية 
http://www.whatprice.co.uk/tools/car-running-costs.php

مارأيكم


----------



## mhsami102 (23 مايو 2010)

شكرا كثير على الموضوع الحلو


----------



## memoshref (25 مايو 2010)

*الله يجزيكم الخير على هذا المجهود*​


----------



## عادل 1980 (3 يونيو 2010)

مشكووووووووووور والله


----------



## سمير شربك (27 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله بكم


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (29 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك*​


----------

